# Rusty Brake Discs



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Possibly a silly question! We all love perfection here! Dont you feel rusty discs can spoil the image? What can be done about rusty Brake Discs?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

nothing really...any coating would rub off as soon as you drive

you can paint the edges if you like


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85347&page=2


----------



## never ready (Dec 12, 2007)

up grade to carbon-ceramic brake discs


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

PTAV said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85347&page=2


Bet you thought all your christmases had come at once here, eh Paul? :lol:

Sorry, mate - I'll leave you alone now  (you know I'm only pulling your leg anyway :thumb

To the topic - as said, not a lot can be done really and even after a brief shower discs can look a right mess. Unfortunately due to the very nature of how they work, other than carbon ceramics it's impossible to avoid surface rust. Just another of those OCDer's headaches


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

^^


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

Bar taking the discs off and painting the 'non
contact faces / edges' with high temp paint there
aint much you can do mate. Having just replaced the 
front discs on the motor I did just that and it does keep them
from rusting. Next time you replace yours just make a mental
note to prep them before they go on :thumb:
Craig.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

When cleaning the car obviously the disks will rust over pretty quick. I tend to wash the wheels back first then fronts. (as fronts cause the most muck). 

After the final wheel is done do a quick trip round the block and stand on the brakes a couple of times (make sure no ones up your ar5e end) back to the house and the rust will be gone but may have rusty water on the alloys Quick wipe over job done.


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

No way round this? Just a quick drive and a few sharp applications of the brake pedal will sort it out.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Am sure there is a way to clean them once they are rusty
I know Clark @ polishedbliss did so on the lambo he done just recently

He did state that he was cleaning them because rust in the picture would just ruin the image


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

It's a shame that there isn't an aerosol spray that you can spray on the discs which would give them a temporary barrier to stop that initial rust appearing.
I've often thought of trying qd sprays or scotchguard type sprays but concerned as to the effect it may have on the discs / pads.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I replaced the brakes on the 106 a few weeks after getting it, I clean the the hub centres and disc edges with some wire wool and they still look like new.


----------



## Crazyjester900 (Sep 16, 2008)

yes, unfortunately if you have really nice wheels and rusty disc can =  when was the last time they were changed? maybe you'll be in luck and you'll need new ones?


----------

